# InnSeasons @ Pollard Brook - question



## Beverley (Feb 28, 2006)

Does anyone know the latest status of renovations at this resort?  and does anyone know about unit 315?  

I read the reviews and some indicate there is no elevator for parts of the resort, some indicate there was a renovation inprocess last May.  My sister (asthma), mother (healthy but 85), and I will be staying this May; the II reservation indicates villa 315.  Any inofrmation you can share is most appreciated.

Thanks.

Beverley


----------



## Allen Davis (Feb 28, 2006)

*Pollard Brook*

Sorry for the long delay. 
Pollard Brook consist of two properties. The original building which does not have elevators and a 3 floor climb to the super loft units. This is not part of the Inn Season section. All the new buildings have elevators and are part of the Inn Season community. Call before booking to be sure that your unit is in the new area and not the old. You can request the newer section if you tell them you cannot do the stairs. 

I'm an original owner and tried to update to the new section. The sales staff said they would give me half of what my unit was worth (market price?) which would buy so many Inn Seasons points. Needless to say that wasn't what I want so we are putting the unit on the market in the fall.


----------



## shekon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Don't worry!*

Last year in March, we stayed in an upper floor two bedroom plus loft unit.  I am asthmatic as well and had no trouble with the stairs.  My 83 year old mom would have no difficulty. The flights are short.  They stairs however are outside and get icy in bad weather.  I would be more concerned about that.   In what shape are your relatives?  If they can go upstairs in your house they will have no trouble at Pollard.  Also when we checked in we did not check in to the room on our confirmation.  We were given " a like accommodation".  It was larger than I expected and well appointed.
Shelagh


----------



## Beverley (Feb 28, 2006)

The confirmation says "InnSeason Resorts - Pollard Brook" and indicates villa 315.  I appreciate your information and I will call ahead to request / find out where we are slotted.  If it's a walk up I will ask them for an elevator building.  

Too bad they weren't more lucrative on the buy back.  Marriott gets a little ridiculous when making similar offers if they take back a unit at all.  For instance, we own 2 weeks at the Barony Beach Club on HHI.  One is a platinum season and one is a Silver season.  When Marriott was doing "equity upgrades", they would not consider our Silver week and for the platinum week they would buy back for 18K (at the time the current selling price was over 30K) and only if we were purchasing another Marriott week that would cost us 15K more than we were getting back ... so 33K or more.  We didn't take that deal.  Gee...I wonder why? ).  We wanted our platinum week and were interested in another platinum at the time.  Oh well, we haven't been suffering too greatly for losing that deal.

Thanks again.

Beverley


----------



## Beverley (Feb 28, 2006)

Shelagh,

Thanks for your info too.  My mom is in pretty good shape for an 85 year old, however, she does live in a ranch and is not used to stairs.  She can probably make of the stairs are short as you said.  Luggage is another issue.  

My sister has serious asthma and osteoporosis of the back and stairs are a real hazzard.  Having said this she could more than likely do steps once a day but not an up and down thing.  I'm the healthier one and would be there on checkin but then leaving and returning the ending weekend since I do not have the time off work. So looks like I will be doing the luggage trips if we are not slotted in a building with an elevator.  

I hear what you are saying that they may not allocate the indicated room.  Many resorts do not commit that way also.  However, I have also been to resorts where you get the unit that was traded.

Do you know , or does anyone else out there happen to know, whether 315 is in the newer section or not? and if they refurbished recently?

Beverley


----------



## tonyg (Feb 28, 2006)

Unit 315 is in the old/original building near the pool area and it looks like it may be a second floor, but I can't really tell from the map-it may be ground floor level. Best bet would be to call the resort. On our last stay, we were assigned one of the old units on the confirmation and when we got there they put us in the newest building without any request on our part.


----------



## JACKC (Mar 1, 2006)

We were in a 2nd floor, 3br unit in the newer section. No elevator. This was our second week of a 3 week vacation, so had lots of stuff to drag up and down the outside stairs. Our unit had two floors with 2 of the br's (and a bathroom) up stairs, LR, kitchen, main bath downstairs. Nice place. Dunno if all their units are spread out on two floors, but as suggested you ought to call the resort and ask your questions. Make an early request for what you need.

We liked sightseeing in the area and the resort, although we didn't spend much time at the resort, itself. Never did discover any great restaurants that we would recommend.

Jack


----------



## Beverley (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you for all the help.  I will call the resort and also prepare myself to be the "bell hop" )

Beverley


----------

